# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Злая воля рока или сила судьбы (провидения)?

## Враджендра Кумар дас

SB 3.12.51 — Brahmа thought to himself: Alas, it is wonderful that in spite of my being scattered all over, there is still insufficient population throughout the universe. There is no other cause for this misfortune but destiny.

ШБ 3.12.51 — Брахма подумал: Не странно ли, что, несмотря на все мои старания, во вселенной по-прежнему так мало обитателей? Я не вижу иной причины для этого, кроме злой воли рока.

Вопрос: нейтральный термин Destiny, который можно перевести как "воля судьбы" или "воля Провидения" в переводе превратился в "злую волю рока". Считаю такой перевод неправомерным, т.к. подтекст такого перевода означает, что Провидение или воля Бога (destiny) обладает негативной природой, что противоречит такому фундаментальному постулату, что Кришна - друг всех живых существ.

----------


## vijitatma das

Согласен с Вами. Переводчик, похоже, немного неудачно попытался "уравновесить" перевод фразы и переведя совершенно нейтрально негативное слово "misfortune", передал весь его негатив "destiny"  :smilies:

----------

